# Tarpon Tomorrow Results??



## cpthook (Jan 16, 2008)

How did the Tarpon Tomorrow Tourney do?? Results, many fish caught??


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Results - First Place - Long time tournament sponsor, Marcus Poffenberger - 6 tarpon. Second Place - Dick Alario - 1 tarpon. Dick caught the last fish and got the TLD 25 as well. All fish caught on Saturday. Good time - had a little short of 15 boats entered. Remember we've got the POC tournament coming in October.

Photo is of Dick Alario and his team. Don't have a photo of Marcus.


----------



## marc (May 21, 2004)

Thanks Scott and all who helped with the tournament. Team Chorizo had a great time. We are looking forward to October. I'll be displaying our Jean Eastman trophy at the market first thing in the morning.

Here's Chorizo2 and I with our biggest fish of the day...


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Congrats to the winners, and thanks to Scott for putting it all together.


----------



## Mizpah (Aug 27, 2004)

:brew: 

Congrats to Marcus, Dick and their crews. We had fun despite getting skunked. Looking forward to fishing in POC in October. We'll be looking to get the stink off us and place some satellite or spot tags. Jim


----------



## cpthook (Jan 16, 2008)

Congrats to Marcus Poffenberger - 6 tarpon and Dick Alario - 1 tarpon . Awesome job well done. If yall don't mind me asking how many boats caught fish? How many fish were caught total? Were all boats fishing out of Galveston? How many fish got TAGS?


----------



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

Congratulations Marcus and Dick on some find fishing. And, thank you Scott for putting this all together. I was good to see all of you again and I look forward to seeing you again in POC.


----------

